# Recommendations Please?



## shayna44 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm working on a new screenplay about a pianist and for this film I'd like to feature some beautiful adagio classical pieces. Or, at the very least, I'd love to hear some adagio pieces that will inspire me in my writing. I've always appreciated classical music but am poorly informed as to the specifics of composers, etc. and would love any help since I am such a newbie 

The piece I'm very fond of right now is Rachmaninov's Piano Concerto No. 2. (I believe in C minor.)

Are there any beautiful adagio pieces similar to this one that you guys would recommend for me to listen to? I love piano concertos, but violin, cello, any of it is beautiful - I'm clueless, so basically I'm open to any suggestions!

Thanks so much!
~Shayna


----------



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

hi, shayn... get music in minor keys for "pensive" "dark" "melancholic" moods.. perhaps you might try albinoni's works. so much adagio and grave there. try beethoven's pathetique too, second movement. rachmaninoff? definitely! i love him! listen to his vocalise. its a minor work though (not to be confused with minor key). listen to rach's III (rachmaninoff's concerto no. 3) its colossal!!!


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Ravel-piano concerto, second movement
Shostakovich-second piano concerto, second movement
Gerald Finzi-ecologue

there you go-just for starters,not sure whether its a good thing but I could go on and on-try these and see if they might be 'fit for purpose'


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

just noticed the date so it looks like my post is redundant


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Not sure if the OP specifically wants adagios involving the piano, or any nice ones in general. Jim Prideaux beat me to some of what I would have recommended. 

Some other pieces that may be inspiring to a writer:

Second movement from Beethoven's seventh symphony.
Slow movement from Schubert's "Death and maiden" quartet.
Slow movement from some Mozart piano concertos, such as number 21 and 23.
Just about any 16th century choral music; Allegri's "Miserere" comes to mind, as well as just about anything and everything by Tallis.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

My understanding is the OP eventually finished his screenplay, which was made into a hit movie: Big Momma's House 3. 

It's nice to see this community helping out.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> My understanding is the OP eventually finished his screenplay, which was made into a hit movie: Big Momma's House 3.
> 
> It's nice to see this community helping out.


I didn't know Big Momma played the piano, I'll have to re-watch it now!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Stargazer said:


> I didn't know Big Momma played the piano, I'll have to re-watch it now!


Better get the director's cut on DVD.


----------

